# Stiffness fix



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I have stiff sore muscles on first standing/walking after sitting down even for just a few minutes. Sit at the comp for 15 min get up and hobble for the first 10 steps. 

Get limbered up after a workout sit down 5min and hobble for 10 steps. 

Some days seem better than others. others I feel like the tin man

I am not limber at all and have felt like I was a 80yrs old in a 30yr old body.

I know I need to drink more water, we eat fairly well but will eat out if necessary. What else can I do?


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

I used to have this problem, too. Along with screaming joint pain most days, especially after doing any kind of work. I hobbled and said "OW!" a lot. Getting up in the morning and trying to walk was excruciating. The stiffness would work itself out in just a few minutes, though. Last year I made some dietary changes, and removed corn, sugar, soy and peanuts from my diet, plus a bunch of other artificial stuff, and my pain and stiffness was gone in a month or two. I don't know what one thing worked, because I jumped in with both feet, but I suspect it was the corn. I ate something with corn in it at some point not long after I had quit eating it, and had extremely bad joint pain again for several weeks. The pain and the stiffness seemed to be connected, so maybe you could try eliminating corn products for a couple of weeks and see what happens. It's kind of hard to do, though, because corn is in almost everything nowadays.

Anyway, just a thought, if you're up to experimenting.  

~Lannie


----------



## carly (Mar 20, 2003)

okiemom said:


> I have stiff sore muscles on first standing/walking after sitting down even for just a few minutes. Sit at the comp for 15 min get up and hobble for the first 10 steps.
> 
> Get limbered up after a workout sit down 5min and hobble for 10 steps.
> 
> ...



What I do is what I posted for Red in his Post "Everything hurts!"
This helps me tons. I still do yoga, pilates and aroebics, lift free weights and walk every day (one or two of these , not all in the same day!) I still feel stiff when I get up from the puter, and hoble 10 steps too, but I use the yoga Montain Pose right away, and the hobbling goes away. Lots of stretching helps me sooo much. I am 60 and feel physically like a 30 yr old, even with the aches. I think stength training has a lot to do with our endurance and ability to maintain the work we need to do. I also think flexibility is the key to our bodies being able to move, bend, twist and "get 'er done".

Try it. It is something I must do each day to stay with it or I get soo sore, then it's harder to bounce back.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I had the same problem. My feet, back and hips were sooooo sore in the morning I couldn't and didn't want to walk. I literally fell down twice because my hip pain was so bad it just would not support me. I thought if this is what 30 is like I seriously am not looking forward to being any older.

My mom suggested vitamins and minerals which I did. It didn't work. Then she suggested perhaps more calcium (Calcium magnesium blend) I really didn't hold out much hope, but I did it anyway. After 2 weeks I noticed a serious difference, after a month I was pain free and have been for nearly 2 years. I went off of the cal/mag after about a month just to see what would happen and sure enough it started to hurt again after about 4 days. I haven't taken it for about a year and a half. Just recently my back started hurting just a little so I'm taking cal/mag again. It was such a simple solution for me, a little pricey,(the only kind that worked for me was liquid) but simple.

I have since found out that Ibuprophen can leach calcium from your body. Drs recommend if you are at risk for osteoporosis not to take IB. When I had all of my babies in the hospital the first thing they do after you have the kid is put you on mega doses of Ibuprophen which makes you feel great at the time. Once it has stolen your calcium though it makes you feel like a little old lady in a young body. Hope that helps..


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

I do sympathize with you. for I also had that problem of being all stiff and first thing in the morning, could hardly go for a few minutes. Also when I sit awhile or drive long distance. Now I hardly ever am that way. (only if I goof and neglect my diet and exercise))
Like Lannie, what helped me is changing to a healthier diet that suited me personally. I had to go off a lot of foods that I grew up with and loved. I had tried so many things to help, but none worked til I changed my diet. And started taking some minerals that I hadn't before. Magnesium Citrate and Oxygenating Magnesium. I got mine from a Naturapath Doctor. It was high quality minerals. I tried the kind you can buy over the counter, my body couldn't absorb it, made me sick. etc. (tablets) The ones I take are powdered capsules. Made by THORNE AND ACROBIC LIFE. If you have a local Naturapath doctor you could call and ask them if they sell it. Or if they have any suggestions. 
The Naturepath Doc. told me to change my diet. I thought my body would just straighten itself out eventually, but it didn't. I was desperate enough to try anything I could. Had to go off wheat, corn, most dairy products, sugar, some meat, nuts. fried food, (which I love) All trans fat foods, hydrogenated fats, partially Hy, etc. The recommended oil to use is Olive Oil. Linseed Oil (flaxseed) but I can eat a lot of good things and am still in the process of changing over my Pantry. it just takes time and determination and getting used to it all. When I go off it some, I start getting sick again. I do treat myself now and than but in smaller portions. Like good old Apple pie.  
***I know regular exercise is very important. Walking or bike riding, whatever you can enjoy and is reachable for you. I love swimming, but nowhere to swim close by. Once in awhile I drive north 70 miles to enjoy some inside swimming in a heated pool and a Hot tub. It sure increases my energy. And it is nice to get away from the hum-drum. Another fringe benefit is we get more flexible, and may lose a few pounds. 
I take a lot of good vitamins and drink lots of pure juices, 100% juice. Drink veggie juices and broth from cooked veggies. ***Anyway, Okiemom, it sure works for me, made me feel like a different person. I am in my 60s and it if works for this granny,  I think it can work for others. 

If anyone is interested in knowing about diets _"according to your Blood type" _ let me know. It can work wonders! I still have problems but nowhere near as tense as they were.*** Sooner or later we have to take the "bull by the horns" and take charge of our own health needs. the doctors don't know all the answers, for sure! Hope this will be encouraging and helpful. Take care, Patsy


----------

